# Nissan Altima Radio display not working. Help? (Picture included)



## awaisuk (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi,

On Nissan Altima 2007, the radio display light does not work, but the radio works. The light where it shows what channel its on, and the time, is not working at all. Its blank.

I asked someone and they said might need to replace full radio? Is it possible to only fix the light and not the whole radio?










Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Typical shop repair would be to remove the radio and send it out to be repaired...or, install a replacement unit. If you Google "Nissan radio repair," you should get a number of hits for places that repair them.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might hit up your local dealer, I thought they did a exchange for a few $$


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

SPEEDO said:


> might hit up your local dealer, I thought they did a exchange for a few $$


Unless the changed things since I left in 2003, the exchange units were only for warranty repairs. For customer pay, the parts department would send the unit out to a third party for repair and then tack-on their mark-up. They could sell a new unit, but expect to pay somewhere in the $400-600 range.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I know they(dealer) send them to the manufacture, I think they only go back 10yrs, correct me if I am wrong. I never tried a over the counter.. my car is over 10yrs anyway, but awaisuk still has a chance..


----------



## 1940LaSalle (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a similar problem: the sound system on my wife's '08 Altima is fully functional in terms of sound quality, tuning, volume, etc.; however, the display is completely blank. I suspect this occurrence (this morning, with ambient temperatures in a range of 55-60°F; headlights in use) was the first time; otherwise, I probably would have been made aware of it. Am I correct in understanding that the display is powered separately from the sound system itself? And is a totally blank display an intermittent problem typically, or is a replacement warranted? Finally, is there perhaps a quick fix? Thanks.


----------



## blackdogg6164 (May 14, 2016)

all you need is one of these...............

Pioneer FH-X721BT CD receiver at Crutchfield.com

I have one in my 2003 Altima 3.5L


----------



## blackdogg6164 (May 14, 2016)

*all you need is one of these!*

Pioneer FH-X721BT CD receiver at Crutchfield.com

I have one in my 2003 Altima.


----------



## mmark (Aug 2, 2017)

We have 2012 Nissan Altima 2.5S. The radio DID the same thing that radio plays but screen shows blank. Someone posted on line and suggested to start the car and hold on the radio power button for about 10 seconds. Turn off the car and start the car again. I tried that and it works for me. 

The is the First time we own Nissan car. We are sure not very impressed with the issue we were having on radio !!!


----------

